# Posting pictures in the message body



## glued2it (Jan 22, 2008)

I have revised the "Posting pics tutorial". If there is anything that anyone feels I should add or clarify on, Please let me know.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...60&postcount=1


you can use the test area to test your pics.

Test area click here


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 22, 2008)

I will try go back and try what you mentioned on posting pics with the  tags.

Steve


----------



## flash (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks good. The only thing I would add it to go to the OPTIONS setting in Photobucket and choose 800 x 600 OR smaller for photo posting size. This will keep members from having to scroll right to view all of photo and read all of text.


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 22, 2008)

I finally got it figured out, but Flash, your right, I edited my post earlier on using Weedburners and was successful but like you say, I have to scroll right to see it all, so I will take your advice and use the 800x600 size.

Thanks to all who have been coaching me along:-)


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a practice upload of some leftovers, Bratty Pork Pizza meaning Brisket, Fatty, pulled Pork, on fresh dough:-)

Here goes......


----------



## glued2it (Jan 22, 2008)

I added it.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 22, 2008)

Any more suggestions?


----------



## charles1056 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd like to suggest that Steve share his pizza recipe.  That looks great.  Thanks for the tutorial glued.  That actually cleared up several questions I had.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree on the pizza recipe! 

your welcome!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess I covered everything then!


----------



## bigal (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a question!  Hey IT, how do I get pics of neighbors wife on a voyeur site?


----------



## glued2it (Jan 22, 2008)

Start with a camera that has a good zoom! Then email them to me!


----------



## morkdach (Jan 23, 2008)

> PIZZA,NEIGHBORS WIFE ,Q VIEW OF PIZZA LOOKS GOOD NOW FOR THE NEIGHBOR


----------



## smok'n steve (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, if you want that recipe, I ain't gonna trade it for a picture of my neighbors wife--no way---last time I saw her, she was sniffing around my grease drain.


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for the tute . still dont get it. This is how you post a q-view ? yikes ! or are we talking about something else ? Want to post q-views but havnt figured it out yet .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I knw I could just ask on this site but I'm one of those who likes to try and figure stuff out to the point of turning my laptop into a frisbee !!!!


----------



## glued2it (Jan 23, 2008)

it's the popular way to post pics. 

you can also upload thumbnails.


click the down arrow by the paperclip.


----------



## richtee (Jan 23, 2008)

I just wish I could tell which jpg, doc, gif, etc. I am looking at. The dialog box needs thumbs or at least file names, maybe?


----------



## glued2it (Jan 23, 2008)

on a pc you can right click and select "view tumbnails" Don't know  about a mac.


----------



## glued2it (Jan 24, 2008)

BUMP!


----------

